# Happy Birthday Hondo!!!!



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the only man in the house who has any sense! My touch stone. My rock. 

Happy 4th Birthday, Hondo!!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm telling your husband! LOL!

Happy Birthday, handsome Hondo!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 4th Birthday Hondo. Wishing you lots of fun and yummy stuff.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I'm telling your husband! LOL!
> 
> Happy Birthday, handsome Hondo!


My husband would agree!!!! I truly need to walk around with a camera around my neck. Hondo is always 'checking on' my husband. 

Just last night hubby took off his boots, stood up and tripped over his own boot. Luckily, Hondo was standing next to him and Mike caught himself from falling to the ground by grabbing ahold of Hondo. Hondo never moved his body, but turned and looked at him as if to say, "Now you know why I was standing here...idiot."


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hondo, you handsome, helpful boy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Lilie said:


> My husband would agree!!!! I truly need to walk around with a camera around my neck. Hondo is always 'checking on' my husband.
> 
> Just last night hubby took off his boots, stood up and tripped over his own boot. Luckily, Hondo was standing next to him and Mike caught himself from falling to the ground by grabbing ahold of Hondo. Hondo never moved his body, but turned and looked at him as if to say, "Now you know why I was standing here...idiot."


Nancy, Nobody likes a tattle-tale. HA! It's a good thing my foster isn't living with you. He is clumsier than your husband. The big goofball wouldn't be much help.

Good boy, Hondo!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Hondo!! 

Where is the obligatory birthday photo of the handsome dude?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Shade said:


> :birthday: Hondo!!
> 
> Where is the obligatory birthday photo of the handsome dude?


I'll have to try to post one tonight. I don't have any current ones at the office. 

Yea...I was shocked too....


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Hondo!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Hondo! Yes, want to see a picture LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Hondo and many more!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Hondo!

Happy birthday to you..

Happy birthday to You!,

Happy Birthday Dear Hondo-o-o!!

Happy Birthday to YOU!


And many more 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hondo!

:cake:

May you have many more!!!! ​


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Woohoo, hope you had a great one, Hondo!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Honda from Ohio


----------

